

Bootsrap 3 SASS/SCSS - zakelfassi
https://github.com/zakelfassi/bootsrap3-sass-scss

======
splix
As I see, there are at least 3 projects for Bootstrap 3 SASS:

* [https://github.com/vwall/compass-twitter-bootstrap/tree/3.0....](https://github.com/vwall/compass-twitter-bootstrap/tree/3.0.0-wip)

* [https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-sass/tree/3](https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-sass/tree/3)

* [https://github.com/zakelfassi/bootsrap3-sass-scss](https://github.com/zakelfassi/bootsrap3-sass-scss)

~~~
zakelfassi
The first one is a fork from the WIP-3 Bootstrap branch (deprecated to RC1).
The second one appears last been updated 12 days ago -SCSS files- (i.e. before
the BT3 RC1 release).

------
csense
All I see is "TODO : Add detailed README"

What is this? Why should I care? I assume from the name that it's a fork of
Twitter Bootstrap (maybe)?

~~~
kmf
Bootstrap is LESS. There's a huge repo[1] for a SCSS version of Bootstrap:
this repo seems to be trying to release it earlier than Thomas McDonald's
version. That being said, there is a branch[2] on that repo that (at time of
writing) was updated three hours ago.

[1]: [https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-
sass](https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-sass)

[2]: [https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-
sass/tree/3](https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-sass/tree/3)

~~~
zakelfassi
@kmf : Didn't notice this branch.

Actually, my version is up-to-date with the latest Bootstrap 3.0.0 RC1 - I
manually converted the LESS code to the SASS version.

I will run a diff with the mentioned branch later on.

@csense : I just had to throw it on Github ASAP as I'm using it in a current
project. Will add details + a Ruby gem later on.

